# EPA crack down, on use of energy star logo?!, This is really stupid!



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

This is an email i got today...

Dear Website Administrator:

The United States Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has learned that your organization has used the ENERGY STAR® logo on Web pages under the RELIABLEAMERICAN.COM domain. Specifically, our concern is the use of logo without EPA authorization on the following page: http://www.reliableamerican.us/services/roof-coatings.htm.

Only organizations that have partnered with EPA and the Department of Energy (DOE) through the ENERGY STAR program have approval to use these marks. As of 08/19/2011, your organization does not appear on our list of partners. Please remove the ENERGY STAR name and logo from any products, packaging, advertisements, Web pages, and/or promotional materials.

The ENERGY STAR name and logo are registered marks belonging to the United States Government. In fairness to all participants and companies, we must ensure that the logo is used correctly to protect the integrity of the mark and the program it represents. Thank you in advance for your cooperation. 

Please contact me via email at [email protected] within 3 days to inform me of the corrective steps you have taken in response to this email and with any questions you may have. Also, please contact me if you believe that you have received this letter in error, or are not the appropriate contact for handling this situation.

Sincerely,

Ben Abraham
The Cadmus Group, Inc., on behalf of the U.S. EPA


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

This is my reply...


Benjamin,

1) Many of the products that we sell and install are partnered and registered with the EPA and are listed at EnergyStar.gov. For example Versico and Genflex TPO, CertainTeed Solaris and more. Can you explain to me why we cannot list the logo if the products we sell and install are registered partners?

2) How do I know you really work for the EPA? Your email address is a private firm. Please provide your credentials. 

3) My tax dollars would be better spent if the EPA would enforce the offenders breaking the new lead laws rather than this silly endeavor on people such as myself promoting environmentally friendly products and services. 

Before any corrective measures are taken please reply with answers to point 1 and 2, point 3 was more of a rant and doesn't require a response.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

... our government dollars work. Wonderful.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What a f**king joke!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Watch for the black helicopters.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What a f-ing joke. I like the reply. I can't believe they are paying people to sit on computers to browse websites. What a waste of money. Twats


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That is stupid. I would think they would want as many companies as possible to feature that logo. I wonder when you are going to get the letter with an application and schedule of fees allowing you to use it. :laughing:


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Great.

First we lose Mickey from Chicago... now we'll loose Grumpy!
~Matt


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

They still sending emails. I refuse to reply at this point I don't have the time nor desire to rework 4 or 5 pages on my website.


----------

